# Geekvape Ammit Dual Coil



## Chris du Toit (28/3/17)

Any vendors ordered the Dual Coil version of the Ammit yet? Estimated arrival date? 







Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/3/17)

Chris du Toit said:


> Any vendors ordered the Dual Coil version of the Ammit yet? Estimated arrival date?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was so disappointed when I saw this, I was really hoping for the original deck with a bigger juice capacity. No doubt that the dual coils will ooze flavour but I really despise postless decks. We'll probably bring a few in, these should be fun, pity that they didn't keep the simple single coil deck though.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (29/3/17)

@BumbleBee I recall reading somewhere that they were looking to go with a 24mm single coil, but maybe they scrapped that idea now and went for the dual coil option?? Still really keen on trying this one out!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

